# Self-intro....Finally!



## free_sprtd

hey there! hahhaha thanks for the intro, seen ya around a bit, but it's nice to have some background. that's so crazy about your lady horse!!! wow  nice to meet ya!

-LAcy


----------



## PaintedLady

LOL...yes...that is wild about the horse's name!
Now....guess what I do for a living. Heheheh.:wink:
Ahhhh...life. It keeps getting more n more...interesting!
Thanks for saying yo! I've always *meant* to do this...just...didn't realize, I guess....


----------



## kickshaw

welcome to the hf! have fun posting


----------



## RusticWildFire

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Hi and welcome to the forum!! That is so crazy about your new girl! Show us piccies please!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

Hey Painted Lady-its rare to hear of such long term marraige these days


----------



## Painted Ride

hey there another paint lover!!!! welcome here


----------



## buckaroo2010

Welcome!


----------



## PaintedLady

> Hey Painted Lady-its rare to hear of such long term marraige these days


My daughter says the first sign of a dysfunctional marriage is a 25th anniversary! :wink:
I say....40 years is *not* long enough!
I am *still* gobsmacked by the Lady story! (Yes...I love paints!) I was just telling a gal tonight how I kept asking myself, 'WHAT do you think you're DOING???' as I drove thru the back roads of the Ozarks by myself. I swear I heard Deliverance music for a bit!:wink:
I also paint for a living. Murals, etc. I'm so lucky...I love what I do! So...I have paints coming at me from ALL directions!


----------



## PaintedLady

I have *got* to ask...
WHO is the wonderful soul that corrected my spelling mistake in the subject line?
It's one of the first things I noticed tonight. (I had to look twice...the first time I thought I was seeing things....heheh) Thanks.
I tried to edit it the other night, but haven't figured out how to edit a subject line...just yet. :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm

Hi Brenda glad to see you and I know people here 
will love your humor.


----------



## DashAwayAll

I am highly suspicious of this person! I believe her to be a troll!

TWO pages and not ONCE a request for a cuppa coffee? She's a FRAUD! A fake, I tells yas. What have you done with the real PL ??


----------



## PaintedLady

ROFLOLOLOL! 
Actually...that was going to be my next question! Where does one go for a great cuppa java around here??  (Can't survive without!)
I mean...we gotta start the day right....right??
And how do we insert pictures? Or do they have to 'reside' somewhere...like Photobucket? I like to include stuff that's on my own computer...
Thanks for the welcome, too...especially from Regal! Haven't seen you in a ****'s age, man! How ya been? (Heheheh)
OH...and for those wanting horsie shots...check out my barn...


----------



## RegalCharm

in your reply or post screen, scroll down to manage attachments
and click on that button, at the top of that little popup screen click on browse,

that will allow you to pick from your computer, then click upload
it will auto resize it when it loads to meet the requirements.

sometimes I click Preview Post to make sure it will be in your
response. after you are happy with your reply or post then
click submit reply. and wave the magic wand, say presto changeo
there is your attachment. LOL:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

If you want to reply fast use the Quick reply box at the bottom of all the posts
You can not include pictures with this method but it is fast. Also no smileys from the board.

So how is your hubby doing now? I read where they put a shunt in and he was going back to have another one put in. I hope he is not driving you to crazy from all of the recouping time.


----------



## PaintedLady

THANKS!!! *NOW* we have coffee! (I think....)
Ron is doing so well! You are right...he did have a second stint put in. That one wasn't nearly as wild as the first tho! He was kinda upset that they didn't do that one right away. But we were like....*think* about it! It was 2 AM!
So much has happened since. The night I had to call 911...I GOT A BUSY SIGNAL!! Needless to say, *that* phone went flying across the room, and I grabbed my cell. (It was panic time!) Thank Gawd the cell went thru! WHEW! ANY-hoo...I've since gotten the 911 'fixed'. It was the usual 'pass the blame' thing, but I must have 'impressed' some people, because I got a phone call from the head honcho...especially when I threatened with a lawyer. (Yah...I throw my weight around IF I have to!) :shock:
Thanks for asking....
But...all is well. Ron went back to work yesterday. Unbelievable how things have 'changed' since the first time! And it feels SO GOOD to have 'our' life back!
Oh well...we have a coffee POT, anyway. That's a start.....


----------



## PaintedLady

There. It's not exactly what I wanted, but now I feel better....:wink:


----------



## Painted Ride

oooo cofffffeeeeee..... i am so in love with pj coffee if there is one around you, you have to try the vanilla velvet ice or the mocha velvet ice.....it so delicious once it touches the lips!!!!!!!!!! ok i am a coffee freak i am sory if i scared you!!! go paints! and that was not a type-o! poo on the saints!


----------



## g8ted4me

Welcome! Good to see another gaited horse fan! :lol:


----------



## PaintedLady

Hi g8ted! (Luv the name!)
I'm not sure if I'm a gaited person....or not... 
The first horse I had out here was a TWH. There have been many (of all varieties) in between. I tried a QH for awhile, because that's what most everyone rides out here, and I just wanted something that would amble along with. She was more than I could handle, and moved on to a good home. She barrell races now and looks SO good! I do have to admit her ride was rough. :? Then I found The Lady. This horse is laid back and sane as can be. I've been enjoying the ride....


----------



## DarkChylde

OMG, Howdy Painted! How the heck are ya?

Good to see you here. You are gonna like this place.


Hay, how come you got 2 horses already? I only got carrots so far....:-(


----------



## RegalCharm

Watch out for the carrot theives. LOL.

yes you can steal I mean borrow carrots:shock: from other members
when they are not online. :lol:

that is why spyder_ Never_ logs out. HaHa


----------



## PaintedLady

WHAAAAAAT???? We have carrot thieves???:shock:
Oh my...I didn't even know that was possible....

HEY....STOP, THIEF!! Oh wait...that was the horse....:?


----------



## missy06

I have to say, I love that you call your husband The Dude


----------



## PaintedLady

> I have to say, I love that you call your husband The Dude :grin:



Ohmigoodness! This is absolutely hysterical...because the grandson's girlfriend and I had *exactly* the same conversation last week. (She actually had to ask the 'Dude's' name!!) He's been known as The Dude for many, many years. Our daughter was into 'valley girl speak', and at the same time we were into the Country Dancing. He really did look like a Dude! 
And...it stuck! (We even have a sign in the living room that says 'Dude Ranch!')
I have to remember why people are giving me the looks they do....cuz I bet they are thinking...but...I thought his name was.....


----------



## PaintedLady

> i am so in love with pj coffee if there is one around you, you have to try the vanilla velvet ice or the mocha velvet ice


Couldn't sleep...and I gotta ask....what's 'pj coffee'? Whatever it is...I'm looking forward to giving it a try! THANKS!


----------



## RegalCharm

Hey PL just made a fresh pot of coffee, on the strong side though.

also just boiled some tea which ever you want.


----------



## Spyder

PaintedLady said:


> WHAAAAAAT???? We have carrot thieves???:shock:
> Oh my...I didn't even know that was possible....
> 
> HEY....STOP, THIEF!! Oh wait...that was the horse....:?


Yeah.......and they want MY carrots !! Thieves !!!!!!:evil: .. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

Spyder said:


> Yeah.......and they want MY carrots !! Thieves !!!!!!:evil: .. LOL


 
I have not once tried to steal your carrots






2or3 times maybe.


----------



## Spyder

RegalCharm said:


> I have not once tried to steal your carrots
> 
> 2or3 times maybe.


LOL Well I bake a cake for you instead and that is far far better than some old raw carrot !


----------



## PaintedLady

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm! COFFEE!! (Thanks Regal!) You think this is strong? Hmmmmm..
And now CAKE too! YUMMY! Carrot cake, I suppose? :twisted:
Seriously...where *would* we put a 'morning thread'?


----------



## DarkChylde

Seems Spyder has the carrot hoard over there....:shock:

Cakes may distract some. Me, I can be easily distracted by chocolate. 


Soooo, did we decide where to put the 'morning thread?'


----------



## RegalCharm

Spyder said:


> LOL Well I bake a cake for you instead and that is far far better than some old raw carrot !


 
yummmy, fresh carrot cake, Thanks Spyder


----------



## RegalCharm

probably in the General non horsey threads.


----------



## Joshie

Spyder said:


> Yeah.......and they want MY carrots !! Thieves !!!!!!:evil: .. LOL


And mine too!!! They stole more than they left me with. I still haven't been able to get back to the number I had before they bad guys stole my carrots.

Please stay with Spyder and me on the good side! I'll share cake.:wink:


----------



## kickshaw

you guys can put a 'morning thread' in the general off-topic forum ;-)


----------

